# need spark plug



## garyrodbender

Im looking for a champion spark plug # up77v,surface gap for an old evinrude-rotary I picked up...I bought for ice fishing and cant seem to locate any of these.Any help would be appreciated.New or used.Gary


----------



## roger23

I think it is a #831 card now,,Here is the Champion chart ,,,I thought I had one but I could not find one,,,

http://www.championsparkplugs.com/results_appOther.asp?otherMotiveID=6503&mfid=2


----------



## junkman

Napa is pretty good at getting the oddball plugs and so is Advance auto parts.


----------



## garyrodbender

I thought I found the correct plug at my local fotchmans parts store,the 831`s{lp77v}...they`re the newer 14mm plug not the 12mm {up77v} discontinued one that my sled needs...Did not no this when I purchased it...Also I need the evinrude 50.1 rotary combustion snowmobile oil too: thanks guys Im keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## roger23

I will keep looking I know I had 2,,you could do this,I found this information

The UL-77v is NOT the same plug. It has a 14mm thread while the UP-77v has a 12mm thread. If you can't find a UP plug the rotor housing can be tapped or helicoil to the larger thread so that you can use the UL plug. You still have to make sure that the thread depth is the same also, as this plug cannot protrude into the engine at all, or your apex seals or whole engine will be trashed. The cooling fins around the spark plug hole also have to be trimmed to accommodate a larger plug wrench. All of this work should really be a last resort solution, though. A lot of the rotaries had the original holes stripped out by over tightening, or removing the plug when the motor was hot. Then this is probably your best option. A good original plug, though, should last many seasons. They hardly ever foul out


----------



## garyrodbender

Thanks Roger,its the ul77v that I have not {lp77v}.Sure would like a couple of the up77v`s...Thanks again everyone for you looking for me.


----------



## BUGBOAT

There's one on ebay right now.http://cgi.ebay.com/OMC-Johnson-Evinrude-Snowmobile-Champion-UP77V-ALT-PLUG-/190484460497

That sure is one hard to find, expensive plug.


----------



## roger23

NKG makes surface fire plugs ,,I used them in my old 85 Hp merc ...you might find them in the Marine section,,I don't know what MM they make


----------



## JDSwan87

Kind of a necro-post but there's a guy on Toledo CL selling these, search UP77V. Rodbender, I sent you a PM. Couldn't believe how expensive they were!


----------



## bigcountrysg

You can remove the head and have a machine shop remachine the spark plug hole.


----------

